# Java und OpenStreetMap



## erazor2106 (7. Nov 2011)

Hallo Leute,

ich bin mir nicht ganz sicher ob das das richtige Unterforum ist, aber versuchen wir es mal 

Undzwar würde ich gern mit Java OpenStreetMap verwenden. Ich habe Beispielprogramme gefunden womit man die Karte anzeigen kann. Nun geht es darum nicht die Onlinekarten sondern die heruntergeladenen osm oder Garmin-Karten dafür zuverwenden, weil auf dem einzusetzenden Rechner kein Internetzugang möglich sein wird.

JXMapkit  Frickelblog
Swing Depot: OpenStreet Maps example (Java Swings)


Des Weiteren habe ich eine Anleitung gefunden womit ich einen eigenen Geocoding-Server aufsetze, komme aber damit nicht so ganz klar. Könnte mir auch hierbei jemand helfen :-(

http://svn.openstreetmap.org/applications/utils/export/osm2pgsql/gazetteer/README.txt

Vielen Dank schon mal und viele Grüße erazor


----------



## HoaX (7. Nov 2011)

Und was ist jetzt die Frage?


----------



## erazor2106 (7. Nov 2011)

Es war erstmal eine grundsätzliche anfrage ob damit schon jemand erfahrung hat.

z.b:
(1) wie kann ich auf die lokalen Karten statt auf die onlinekarten zugreifen?
(2) wie kann ich die datenbank anlegen um die geocoiderungsanfragen verarbeiten zu können?
...


----------



## MundM (10. Nov 2011)

Hi, ich komme von OSM, vielleicht wäre in unserem Forum die Frage in der Tat besser aufgehoben.

Generell muss ich dir leider sagen, dass es noch keine gute Lösung gibt, OSM Vektor-Daten out-of-the-box mit einem Toolkit einzubinden.

Du kannst aber die Kacheln für die Slippy-Map downloaden und dann mit der Software zusamen deployen. Neben JXMap gibt es da noch andere Widgets:
Frameworks - OpenStreetMap Wiki

Für die Adressuche würde ich nicht eine Nominatim-Instanz mit einbauen. Da holst du dir ziemlich großen Wartungsaufwand ran. Wie wäre es stattdessen, wenn du eine einfache Liste der Straßen durch einen  Preprocessing-Schritt generierst und diese dann als Hashtable oder ähnliches für eine Suche nutzt?


----------

